# Suddenly - Directv2pc won't 'run'



## billzinn (Apr 8, 2010)

After our vacation last week, I came down to my PC (Q9550, 8GB RAM, Win7 Ultmate 64-bit, 1TB disk) and clicked on the Directv2PC icon on my desktop - and waited...
and waited..
and waited some more. No Directv2PC... not even 'running in the background' in the task manager. 
Tried it again - no go...
Un-installed and re-installed ... no go
Uninstalled - reboot - re-install ... no go
Uninstalled and removed all mention of Directv2PC from the registry and rebooted and installed - no go. ??? what the...??

So I am at a loss as to what happened and why I can't 'get it back'..
Anyone have any 'clues'?...
I was sorta 'dependent' on this since 'the boss' seldom likes to watch what I watch and this was the prefect answer.
No matter what I try, it will not 'run'.... and it was working like a champ only six days earlier.
I love Microsoft....


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try running it as administrator. It will take longer to load but if there's a permissions issue that would remove that part. Look at your update history for Microsoft and see if anything in there has to do with video or codecs.


----------



## billzinn (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I tried running as administrator - with the same results.
Looking at 'installed updates' shows no mention of codecs, or even any updates of any type during the period we were gone...
As I watch the task manager, and click on the shortcut to DTV2PC, I see it 'open' and IMMEDIATELY *disappear*...
Just un-installed and re-installed again with identical 'issues'... no joy.
Q: Does the DTV2PC app place any 'shared' files in either 'Program files' or anywhere else? I was thinking if I un-installed and removed all 'shared' or dependent files related to DTV2PC, MAYBE I could get this to 'work' again...
Very disappointing... don't feel like 'hosing' this Windows installation and starting from scratch again...
Which is no doubt what MS will suggest...

Been there - done that - GOT the t-shirt (several of 'em)....


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You might want to run a virus or malware scan . . . do other things run?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

This happened to me yesterday. Rebooting the DVR solved my problem, even though the dvr itself was running fine.


----------



## billzinn (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm... yeah, this was my 'first suspicion' also... so I scanned my hard disks multiple times with about every tool I could think of... all turned out 'neagative'. No malware, no viruses, etc..
And then, considering a few things I saw on other 'threads' - and thinking it MIGHT have been something to do with the DVR itself - I rebooted the DTV DVR, also.
But unfortunately, I still apparently have the same problem... the Directv2PC software just will not 'run'.
And, in the meantime, I've tried all the 'tricks' I can think of... running in compatibiilty mode (XP SP3), running as administrator, un-installing AGAIN - deleting the DTV folder(s) - cleaning all references to DTV/DTV2PC from the registry .... practically everything I can think of SHORT OF 'blowing away' Windows 7 and reinstalling everything. And somehow I just can't bring myself to doing that, since it will no doubt take me an entire week to reload and reconfigure everything...
I guess I'll just have to forego Directv2PC until such time that I MUST 'blow away' Windows 7 and reinstall.


----------



## billzinn (Apr 8, 2010)

BTW: I've also tried deleting all references to Cyberlink since the Directv2PC software is actually a Cyberlink product... so I did the same things for everythig related to Cyberlink.
Deleting all folders and files I can find - and registry entries.
But still 'no-go'....
Too bad.. It IS a great bit of software tht USED to work very well.... at least for me...


----------



## billzinn (Apr 8, 2010)

A 'clean' install of Windows 7 and all my software and everything is fully functional.
I had hoped with Windows 7 to avoid much of this... and it is a bit disappointing that apparently I will retain the need to 'blow it all away' recurrently, and re-install everything about once a year, just as I had to do with XP and Vista.
But there are certain 'facts of life' that never change - and Windows 'foibles' remains one of them.


----------

